# driver airbag ignitor (n95) resistance too high



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

So this is the code that's haunting me with the little airbag dude on the dash. Was told a while back by a dealer that they pulled a code that the spiral spring would have to be replaced. Is this the case here? 
I've got a spiral spring on the way, I'm just hoping it isn't the bag module itself.


----------



## germanautoman (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: driver airbag ignitor (n95) resistance too high (kerosenec4)*

yes i have seen this alot of the time.


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: driver airbag ignitor (germanautoman)*

its rarely the airbag module
the majority of times its the spiral spring, followed by the side seat airbag harness (both pass and drivers (n199, n200 igniters) and occassionally the seat belt buckle


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: driver airbag ignitor (n95) resistance too high (kerosenec4)*

so I replaced the spiral spring, cleared the code.... the light comes on after a couple days again.... you say the SEAT harness can throw a code for the N95 module? where can I find this harness?
If it's the airbag itself I think VWOA will have to take care of it - airbags just aren't supposed to "go bad".


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: driver airbag ignitor (n95) resistance too high (kerosenec4)*

I also am wondering if it could be the wiring harness from the ring to the airbag module itself, the yellow doohickey....
What's the part # for that?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: driver airbag ignitor (n95) resistance too high (kerosenec4)*

I've repaired a few broken wires in the seats airbag harness. Both times on NB. The wiring is fairly thin and the way its routed causes too much stress on the wires. If you never slide your seat forward, the wiring will last a long time, but on 2 door vehicles thats just not a reality.
Repairing the wiring will only lead to a future failure, the stress points are still there. What I do is gain a bit more slack by rewraping the harness thats burried under the carpet. 
FYI the plastic clips under the seat are fragile, if you don't know how to remove them properly they will break.


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: driver airbag ignitor (Eric D)*

what I'm wondering is why a seat airbag would throw a n95 code?


----------



## iraqtroop (Jul 21, 2005)

It could be one of three things. 
1 the spiral spring like the dealer said. 
2 harness under the column. It has a small yellow connector and 4 very thin wires. This pigtail harness is a very common repair.
3 the airbag itself, but in very rare circumstances.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

There is also a TSB on this issue, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: driver airbag ignitor (kerosenec4)*

I had the same thing on a NB. After reseating that particular connector several times the code went away. I figure it was an oxidized connection. Reseating it cleans the connectionand all should be good for awhile.


----------



## 28gti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: driver airbag ignitor (kerosenec4)*

a seat igniter will not set a fault for a dr airbag igniter. you should replace the pigtail from the airbag to the spiral spring and the two connectors in the four pin plug of the harness to the spiral spring. (two are for the airbag and two for the horn) you don't need to mess with the horn contacts. these can be purchased from your local dealer and will need to be carefully removed from the connector and replaced. they come with a yellow wire attached and will have to be butt connected to the harness. this will generally take care of the issue. it is rare to see an airbag fail not that it could'nt happen.


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: driver airbag ignitor (28gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *28gti* »_a seat igniter will not set a fault for a dr airbag igniter. you should replace the pigtail from the airbag to the spiral spring and the two connectors in the four pin plug of the harness to the spiral spring. (two are for the airbag and two for the horn) you don't need to mess with the horn contacts. these can be purchased from your local dealer and will need to be carefully removed from the connector and replaced. they come with a yellow wire attached and will have to be butt connected to the harness. this will generally take care of the issue. it is rare to see an airbag fail not that it could'nt happen.

Any part #s? The parts counters around here are nearly clueless. If I tried to describe any of that to some of the monkies they have working behind the counter....


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_There is also a TSB on this issue, if I am not mistaken.

So theoretically this should have all been done for free?!


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (kerosenec4)*

no...technical bulletins are just something to make techs aware and how to perfrom certain procedures...doesnt mean its covered by warranty


----------



## iraqtroop (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (kerosenec4)*

The small 4 wire harness isn't listed in the parts book. Talk to Tom or Jon at Burnsville and they will be able to help. Most parts depts have this info listed on paper somewhere. The good parts guys know the info off the top of their head.


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (iraqtroop)*

haven't really dealt with burnsville, maybe they'll be actually smart


----------

